# Notebook o PC de escritorio para pasar música ?



## iamkbra (Oct 14, 2009)

Amigos resulta que estoy por lanzarme al mundo de DJ y resulta que necesito una opinon suya ... que es mejor para las noches pasando musica ? una notebook o una pc de escritorio ? .
yo voy mas para el lado de la notebook ya que soy joven y no dispongo de auto para llevar muchas cosas . que me dicen ustedes?? 

denme su respuesta y digan porque eligen eso..


----------



## Chuyland (Oct 14, 2009)

Bueno, si usas una notebook es mas fácil que te la roben en evento cuando tengas que ir al baño o yo que se,  si llevas una de escritorio pues no va ser tan facil que pase esto.
Ahora con las de escritorio es mas facil adaptarla a tus necesidades, por si necesitas mas disco duro, una buena tarjeta de sonido y un montón de tiliches mas.

La cosa es ver como te adaptas mejor, si usas una compu para reproducir las pistas que mas tarde mezclaras, o modificarla para usarla como un instrumento de música, pudiera ser una caja de ritmos o efectos especiales,  incluso podrás ponerle un touchscreen para que sea mas facil manejarla en un evento con el virtual DJ por ejemplo.

Yo me inclino mas por la de escritorio por su facil adaptación que seguramente necesitarás para trabajar mejor, y cuida de usar un gavinete de un buen tamaño, lo necesario para poder cargarla con sierta facilidad, y de un tamaño que sea difícil correr con ella.

Espero haberte orientado

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 14, 2009)

gracias por tu respuesta amigo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 15, 2009)

mira, yo uso de escritorio, simplemente por que no esta a mi alcance una notebook, si pudiera comprar una notebook tendria que ser una de las mas caras, que tenga la posibilidad de usar el line de la placa de sonido como salida, asi seguir usando un programa de dj, puedo usar 2 lineas distintas de salida, una para cada reproductor. luego mezclo en una consolita gemini a la vieja usanza

o sea, si la note me diera esa posibilidad y tuviera la guita, me la compraria

de una pc de escritorio tambien te pueden afanar cosas, por maldad no mas, de hecho te pueden afanar hasta los balfes si te descuidas, jeje, aca en argentina un noticiero informaciónrmo que en una fiesta de la policia(sisi po-li-ci-a) se robaron hasta los bafles del dj cuando se descontrolo la cosa

otra cosa a tener en cuenta, como dijo chuyland, es el espacio en disco, a la de escritorio siempre le podes poner un disco mas o cambiarlo por uno mas grande, en la note lo mas facil es usar un disco en un carry o similar

para boludear en casa tengo una note(la de mi tia, jeje) y para mis cosas uso un disco de 400 en un carry y una grabadora de dvd en otro carry, y no presentan ningun problema luego de largas jornadas de estar andando, asi qeu por eso no me preocuparia, el temita seria el translado del carry del hdd, tendria que ser en la mochila dentro de la ropa doblada que llevo a los eventos para cambiarme

este es MI punto de vista, no quiere decir que sea el correcto

saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 15, 2009)

Zeta, vienen placas de sonido MUY buenas USB, inclusive un amigo tiene una con entradas XLR (Canon).

Yo diría que conviene una pc de escritorio por el precio y las posibilidades de expansión.

La notebook solo sería viable por el tamaño, pero hay que tener en cuenta el precio.


Para que no te roben la notebook, existe el Kensington Lock, que es un coso que tienen las notebooks para agarrar un candado, usualmente un cable de acero, para que no la roben. Creo que ahora todas lo traen, la mia lo tiene, aunque nunca lo usé.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 15, 2009)

muy buenas decis?? yo tenia entendido que tenian que ser, como decirlo, casi profesionales para que entren en aceptable. alguna recomendacion que no salga una locura??

ahora todas las note traen el agujero de seguridad, atras o a un costado

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2009)

Yo aconsejo 2 PC´s de escritorio.
No nos olvidemos que los dioses de los electrones juegan con nosotros los mortales haciendo que las cosas se quemen, se descompongan, no hagan lo que uno espera, Etc. y esto es muy malo que ocurra en una fiesta a las 02hs de la madrugada


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 15, 2009)

Con una Notebook estas limitado a lo que tienes, cierto espacio en Hdd, Cierta ram y x velocidad de proce.

Con una PC de escritorio puedes escalar todo lo anteriora tu manera, a tus necesidades.
Lo unico "malo" es el tamaño. Pero una buena motherboard mATX, un cpu de 2 nucleos, 4Gb de ram y 500Gb de hdd hacen maravillas.

Saludos!!!

@Fogonazo. Tambien podrìa ser 1 PC + 1 Notebook (Por si acaso)...


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 15, 2009)

jaj entoy un poco indeciso ya que mi $ tampoco es mucho .. pero voy a ver como me arreglo jaja y eso de la tarjeta de sonido por usb lo averigue y me dijeron que son bastantes buenas ..


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 15, 2009)

@Zeta:
Solo para darte una idea, 1200 dolares vale esta 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-58461649-m-audio-fast-track-ultra-8r-placa-de-sonido-usb-8-canales-_JM_






Y esta 550 dolares:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-64150820-audio-placa-de-sonido-m-audio-fast-track-ultra-usb-20--_JM_







Todo depende de lo que estés dispuesto a gastar, esas son soluciones en USB completamente profesionales.

Yo diría que compre una CPU para rack, y que arme ahí.
Y sí, tener algo de respaldo es importante...



PD: Cómo llevás todos los equipos si no podés llevar un CPU?


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 15, 2009)

jaja es qe cuanto menos espacio tenga qe ocupar mejor jaja


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 15, 2009)

Hola, yo uso una pc de escritorio... un pentium ii jeje mi viejo caballito de batallas... creo que ya es hora de jubilarla... pero bueno... le puse dos tarjetas de sonido y una lectora y una grabadora de cds.. así cualquier cosa que pase sea con la pc o con las compacteras puedo pilotearla con las lectoras, a las que les hice un bracket con fichas rca para salida de audio. Esta pc la uso con el deejaysystem mkii en su versión free que en verdad anda muy bien, incluso en un pentium uno (hace años que uso la misma version).

El pc de escritorio tiene la desventaja de ser grande, tedioso para transportar e instalar... pero sus posibilidades siempre son superiores a las de un portatil.

Les dejo un videito (no tomar como publi) de como suele ser mi circo armado (bastante desprolijo en este caso).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPH12x8xHvM

Lo que intento mostrar aca arriba es el viejo monitor con tubo de 14 (que se banca los porrazos de los fleteros más borrachos en la madrugada jeje)

ahhhhh me olvidaba jeje también suelo usar el modplug tracker y el acid de sonic foundry como si fueran cajas de ritmos o hacer remixes @ live! jeje como quiero mi cacharro...

ahhh me olvidaba del crédito a mis viejas DCD-PRO 300 jeje dual players discontinuados hace años... son del año 1998, yo las compré en el 2000 y nunca visitaron un taller jeje que buenos cacharros jeje eso si... sólo leen CDA... (y son algo lentas)


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 16, 2009)

Comprate una netbook ,. una MSI U100 , o U125 con disco de 250gb . es del tamaño de una agenda , 
mas portatil ?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 16, 2009)

ernestogn dijo:


> Comprate una netbook ,. una MSI U100 , o U125 con disco de 250gb . es del tamaño de una agenda ,
> mas portatil ?


 
costo??

chem y una netbook con placa por usb? pero no de esas placas cariiiisimas

saludos


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 17, 2009)

entrre 470 y 500 y algo de dolares
 hace poc oun cliente trajo una placa de sonido usb multupista , cosa de 500 pesos , pero no creo que ese aparato tenga utilidad para Dj ,m ,,,


----------



## lawebdejorge (Oct 18, 2009)

si estas recien empezando y es solo para poner musica y eso te sirve mas un notebook por agilidad, comodidad y todo, lo ideal es uzar siempre una mesa mescladora, pero si trabajas con audio, editores y creacion de musica es mas conveniente una de escritorio


----------



## Kebra (Oct 18, 2009)

Me surge una duda. Decís que la notebook te ocupa menos espacio y enfatizás esa ventaja (muy cierta) al no disponer de auto. Pero, y los baffles?? Digo, vas a tener que llevarlos con algo, y son mas grandes que una pc. ¿O en los lugares donde pensás operar ya esta la instalción "bruta" digamos?
Mas allá de eso, la notebook te va a costar mas $$$ que una de escritorio... Por otro lado, existen programas como el MegaMix que es para broadcast de radio y tb para "clubes". Yo lo usé y es muy piola, no  necesitas consola. Una vez que programás las playlist, el programita hace todo solo, vos solo tene que dedicarte a ver que todo funcione bien y nadie te tire fernet sobre los equipos.
Como inversión, es menor una desktop. Además podés meterle 4 discos de 500 GB y tenés espacio de sobra. 
Evaluá todos los aspectos... 
También hay soluciones en Linux, que además son estables y no vas a tener dramas.


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 18, 2009)

sisi es muy cierto lo que decis , y ya sali a averiguar precio por pc de escritorio , con $2000(pesos Argentinos) me armo una con monitor y toodo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 18, 2009)

bueno... para el caso podes agregar una segunda tarjeta de sonido (distinta marca y modelo de la que viene en la pc para no tener conflictos con el bios) o usar de esas tarjetas usb... estas las encontras en ml por unos $50 (argentinos) más o menos y se parece a un pendrive... así te la podes llevar a todos lados y si te quedas a pata en la fiesta y mangueas una notebook (que seguro alguien tiene ahí), la podes seguir piloteando como un groso.

ahhh y con eso de robar... bueno... hace unos años me robaron los baffles jeje increible verdad? a eso de las 6 de la mañana medio dormido, mientras cargaba las cosas en la camioneta... algo faltaba... mis bafflecitos... al final los recuperé, luego los presté y nunca más los volví a ver. También me robaron la batea de los cds una vez (me di cuenta al descargar la camioneta). Esto fue lo que más me complicó. Hace unos meses en una fiesta me pasó lo más increible... me robaron los cables de los equipos jeje increible verdad? estaba tirando música con las compacterar... por ahí voy a la pc y no se escuchaba nada... que habrá pasado??? jeje me desconectaron los jack de la pc y los rca del mixer y todo delante mío!!! ya debo ser muy b01u2 en fin... ahora elijo un poco mejor a mis clientes y los salones donde voy porque no quiero estar muy apretadito. Buena parte de esto pasó en la fiesta del video de arriba... también me estropearon los equipos con eso de 'te ayudo'... una de las compacteras tiene medio jodido el play y el filtro antidesteyo del monitor se rompió en mil pedazos... ahhhhhhh y la potencia tiene jodido un pote  bueno... ya vendrán tiempos mejores... todo por hacerle un favor al amigo de un amigo y cobrarle menos del 50% (sin transporte, sin ayudante, etc)


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 18, 2009)

Seguro qiue la PC de escritorio se va salir mas barata , no te dejes encegecer con procesador ultrapoderoso, con un Athlon II 240 te sobra , y metele un mother copadito 
te puedo recomendar una Asus M4A78-EM muy buena muy completa . y metele 3 gigas de ram. y mucho disco , con la placa de video onboar de ese mother sobra para todo uso , 
si queres te puedo recomendar un par de lugares donde conseguir excelente precio y atensión en capital , nada que ver con galeria jardin


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 18, 2009)

atenti que no hacen falta 2 tarjetas de sonido, con que la de on board sea para 5.1 o algo asi

el BPM por ejemplo tiene la opcion de elegir por cual salida de la placa de sonido sale el sonido de los 2 reproductores, o sea esta el output, el line in y el mic. con seleccionar desde las opciones del volumen general(el parlantito al lado del reloj) que se habiliten esas entradas como salidas el bpm ya las identifica como salida

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> bueno... para el caso podes agregar una segunda tarjeta de sonido (distinta marca y modelo de la que viene en la pc para no tener conflictos con el bios) o usar de esas tarjetas usb... estas las encontras en ml por unos $50 (argentinos) más o menos y se parece a un pendrive... así te la podes llevar a todos lados y si te quedas a pata en la fiesta y mangueas una notebook (que seguro alguien tiene ahí), la podes seguir piloteando como un groso.
> 
> ahhh y con eso de robar... bueno... hace unos años me robaron los baffles jeje increible verdad? a eso de las 6 de la mañana medio dormido, mientras cargaba las cosas en la camioneta... algo faltaba... mis bafflecitos... al final los recuperé, luego los presté y nunca más los volví a ver. También me robaron la batea de los cds una vez (me di cuenta al descargar la camioneta). Esto fue lo que más me complicó. Hace unos meses en una fiesta me pasó lo más increible... me robaron los cables de los equipos jeje increible verdad? estaba tirando música con las compacterar... por ahí voy a la pc y no se escuchaba nada... que habrá pasado??? jeje me desconectaron los jack de la pc y los rca del mixer y todo delante mío!!! ya debo ser muy b01u2 en fin... ahora elijo un poco mejor a mis clientes y los salones donde voy porque no quiero estar muy apretadito. Buena parte de esto pasó en la fiesta del video de arriba... también me estropearon los equipos con eso de 'te ayudo'... una de las compacteras tiene medio jodido el play y el filtro antidesteyo del monitor se rompió en mil pedazos... ahhhhhhh y la potencia tiene jodido un pote  bueno... ya vendrán tiempos mejores... todo por hacerle un favor al amigo de un amigo y cobrarle menos del 50% (sin transporte, sin ayudante, etc)



 Madre de dios!!!!!
Tanta gente había que no te distes cuenta!!!
Creeme, eso de los cables raya en lo absurdo, cuanto pueden valer?



Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 19, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> Creeme, eso de los cables raya en lo absurdo, cuanto pueden valer?


Hanlon's Razor: Never attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity.

Esa frase la leí el otro día y me parece muy acertada. Tristemente, entre otras muchas, contesta a tu pregunta.

Saludos


----------



## Don Barredora (Oct 19, 2009)

> Creeme, eso de los cables raya en lo absurdo, cuanto pueden valer?



En este pais (arg) hay tantas cosas que rayan lo absurdo... 



> Hanlon's Razor: Never attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity.



Its true...


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Hanlon's Razor: Never attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity.
> 
> Esa frase la leí el otro día y me parece muy acertada. Tristemente, entre otras muchas, contesta a tu pregunta.
> 
> Saludos





pablovila dijo:


> En este pais (arg) hay tantas cosas que rayan lo absurdo...
> 
> 
> 
> Its true...




... Espeluznante


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 19, 2009)

pasa que si no es por malicia es para vender el cobre, otra explicacion no le veo, eso si, le van a pagar mmucho menos al salame por el cobre que lo que tenga que pagar el pobre incauto para reponer esos cables robados

saludos


----------



## iamkbra (Dic 5, 2009)

ustedes dicen que con una notebbok de 1gb de ram y 250 de disco ando bien ? y con la tarje ta de sonido si o si tendre qe gastar 500$? :S


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 6, 2009)

iamkbra dijo:


> ustedes dicen que con una notebbok de 1gb de ram y 250 de disco ando bien ? y con la tarje ta de sonido si o si tendre qe gastar 500$? :S



Mientras no la uses para otra cosa, no creo que haya problemas, trata de tenerla limpia de programas que no sea para pasar musica y trata de llevar esta musica en un Pendrive de bastante capacidad o un disco duro externo.
Exclusivamente para pasar musica, si acaso, con Firefox para visitar ForosDeElectronica

Suerte y saludos!!!


----------



## iamkbra (Dic 7, 2009)

jajaja bueno , gracias por tu ayuda Tacatomon , un abrazo


----------



## alexus (Dic 11, 2009)

aqui hay unas placas de sonido, como con 4 juegos de entradas/salidas...

edit 1:

mira esto!!

http://www.palaciodelamusica.com.uy/mvdcommerce/servlet/hdetalleproductop?2,1,938,0,359,2


----------



## iamkbra (Dic 12, 2009)

copadisimo alexus , pero.... viste el precio ¿? se van por las nubes...


----------



## Nico17 (Dic 12, 2009)

Hola yo para mis pequeñas fiestas que armo uso una notebook, pero el otro dia cuando volvi de la fiesta de curso (use la note para pasar musica) y la prendo y noto que el sonido de la notebook suena mal, y al ponerle los auriculares suena bien por los auriculares y por los parlantes de la note tambien! Talvez la placa de sonido de una de escritorio sea menos delicada que la de una note. Por las dudas alguien no sabe que le puede llegar a aver pasado a mi querida note?? Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 12, 2009)

"Con una Notebook estas limitado a lo que tienes, cierto espacio en Hdd, Cierta ram y x velocidad de proce."
Convengamos que las nb hoy en dia ya vienen bien completas en cuanto a hardware, para poner musica alcanza y sobra...
Lo unico a tener en cuenta es la latencia de placa de sonido...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 12, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> Lo unico a tener en cuenta es la latencia de placa de sonido...



¿Como en que me puede influir eso en un evento con una PC bien dotada?
Musica con... ¿Lag?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 13, 2009)

Y puede ser que existan diferencias de mas de 5 milisegundos entre los efectos de iluminación y el audio jaja...
No en realidad es por otros temas... por ejemplo al usar el vdj influye a la hora de usar timecodes...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 14, 2009)

... insisto en que yo uso un Pentium II a 233 mhz con 224 mb de ram y dos placas de sonido (opti 82c931 y Avance Logic ALS100+, las dos son ISA). Hasta ahora no me ha dado problemas. Eso sí, Windows 98! el xp se arrastra demasiado. Trabajo sin problemas, el deejaysystem tiene incluso una mejor respuesta que el dual cd player que tengo junto al mixer (se ve en el video que les dejé antes).

Así que si no pensas usar ningún soft raro ni pesado y te limitas a pasar música (haciendo mezcla acompasada, y el resto del juego desde el mixer) no vas a tener ningún problema con una PC de hoy día. El vdj, el bpm estudio, el atomix y que se yo cuantos más tienen demasiadas mañas que pueden hacer que te linchen en una fiesta. Incluso podes trabajar tu propio soft en visual basic (yo lo estaba haciendo hasta que conocí el djsystem).

El asunto de los afanos... bueno... se da mucho... Que levante la mano aquel al que nunca le faltó un CD. Se te acercan las chicas (que estan que se parten) y te piden revisar tu batea para ver que te pueden pedir que le pases... o los pendejitos que se te pegan a ver como jugas con tantos botones y lucesitas, te boludean con el micrófono etc. Pero bueno... me ha pasado en alguna oportunidad anterior llegar a casa y no tener la batea de cds en la camioneta. Son cosas que como dj te destruyen. Respecto a los cables, son cosas que se hacen más por maldad que por otra cosa, porque si es un cable que usan en sus casas para conectar el mp3 al equipo de musica o el dvd al tele, bien se lo podrían comprar, pero bueno... los míos suelen ser cables largos... quizas eso es lo tentador.

Estaba pensando en hacer como un dj con el que trabajé hace algunos años, que prepara la música para cada fiesta y sólo lleva los cuatro CDs con los que va a trabajar esa noche, convenientemente compilados. También el tema de los racks, tengo que resolver como armarlos de manera más conveniente, menos accesibles, aunque al momento de desmontar todo... me quedarían los cables de los baffles y las luces, mínimo... en fin...

saludos,


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 14, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> me quedarían los cables de los baffles y las luces, mínimo


 

asi lo tengo hecho yo, lo unico que le tengo que sumar a eso son 2 cablecitos de rca a mini jack, para conectar las salidas de la pc al mixer. cds no me han faltado por uqe use siempre mp3 y algun que otro cd, pero nada en cantidad. si me ha faltado una lampara tipo h3, de un pin, que decime vos pa que les sirve si no es solo de maldad

saludos


----------



## alexus (Dic 16, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> me ha faltado una lampara tipo h3




y yo que crei que no me habia visto, pero era obvio... se iba a dar cuenta!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 16, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> y yo que crei que no me habia visto, pero era obvio... se iba a dar cuenta!


 

:enfadado:cuando vayas a hacer ese circuito el sabado a la tarde, con ese integrado que sabes que tenes solo uno te vas a acordar de mi, jeje. hasta el lunes te vas a retorcer de ganas, pero no mas a poder comprarlo(inserte risa malefica tipo mr burs aqui)

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 19, 2009)

jajajajaja

cheeeeeeeeeeeee entonces como queda el asunto de la pc? Obviamente una notebook es algo muy tentador... y si comparamos con una pc de escritorio los precios estan ahí nomás, además, a diferencia de un par de años atras, ahora vienen con las mismas capacidades de una pc de escritorio (siempre vienieron con menos ram, menos disco, menos procesador).


----------

